# so woke



## Gioia80

Ciao,
sto traducendo un cartone animato volgare e molto greve per adulti, dove il protagonista, un iometto di mezza età si sveglia e dice:

"Well, time to start my day like every 49-year-old man does-- Checking Kendall Jenner's Instagram. Hmm, brushing her teeth in stilettos and a dish glove. Oh, so woke."

Ho difficoltà a tradurre "woke" in questo contesto, dovrebbe significare attento e informato ai fatti di attualità e alle questioni (soprattutto razziali) ma non riesco a inserirlo qui.

" E' ora di iniziare la giornata come fanno tutti gli uomini di 49 anni-- vediamo il profilo Instagram di Kendall Jenner. Hmm, si lava i denti in tacchi a spillo e guanti per i piatti. Oh, ... "

Cosa intende secondo voi in questo contesto?

Grazie


----------



## Benzene

_Intendo semplicemente "Oh, allora mi sono svegliato".

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Mary49

Urban Dictionary: woke    "Woke is a politically correct alternative to "stupid" or "retarded". 
Evidentemente si riferisce a Kendall Jenner.


----------



## Gioia80

Si, l'avevo vista, ma lui non è politicamente corretto, non ne sono convinta.


----------



## Mary49

Boh, io avrei detto "Che scema".


----------



## Gioia80

Si effettivamente suona.
Grazie!


----------



## tsoapm

I beg to differ. ‘Woke’ basically means politically correct, though Lexico has it more specifically as being “alert to injustice”, “especially racism”. He’s using it ironically: presumably he thinks the heels and dish glove aren’t very feminist.


----------



## Tellure

Gioia80 said:


> Ciao,
> sto traducendo un cartone animato volgare e molto greve per adulti, dove il protagonista, un iometto di mezza età si sveglia e dice:
> 
> "Well, time to start my day like every 49-year-old man does-- Checking Kendall Jenner's Instagram. Hmm, brushing her teeth in stilettos and a dish glove. Oh, so woke."
> 
> Ho difficoltà a tradurre "woke" in questo contesto, dovrebbe significare attento e informato ai fatti di attualità e alle questioni (soprattutto razziali) ma non riesco a inserirlo qui.
> 
> " E' ora di iniziare la giornata come fanno tutti gli uomini di 49 anni-- vediamo il profilo Instagram di Kendall Jenner. Hmm, si lava i denti in tacchi a spillo e guanti per i piatti. Oh, ... "
> 
> Cosa intende secondo voi in questo contesto?
> 
> Grazie


Un'idea.




Think You're


----------



## tsoapm

Yes, I’d also go along with ‘hip’ and ‘open-minded’ as definitions. But it’s not just hip in the sense of fashionable: it’s about being aware, informed.


----------



## symposium

Che progressista!


----------



## pebblespebbles

“Così’ sensibile alle questioni sociali”! O simili.


----------



## Tellure

A me è venuta in mente l'espressione "à la page" ma il registro è troppo alto rispetto a "woke", soprattutto nel contesto descritto. Un altro modo di dire che non si discosti troppo è "essere (sempre) sul pezzo", ma anche qui mi sembra un po' fuori luogo. In modo meno formale, si potrebbe dire qualcosa tipo "È così avanti lei!", ma non sono sicura che si tratti di un'espressione diffusa e comprensibile. 🙄


----------



## tsoapm

Tellure said:


> "È così avanti lei!", ma non sono sicura che si tratti di un'espressione diffusa e comprensibile. 🙄


For what it’s worth, I would definitely have understood that: wouldn’t have batted an eyelid. I’ve been living between Emilia-Romagna and le Marche where I am now.


----------



## Gioia80

Thank you all


----------



## tsoapm

What did/would you go with?


----------



## Gioia80

I think in this particular context something like "che femminista" fits with the ironical message that the writer wanted to give.
It is an irreverent animated sitcom like The Simpsons, which makes fun of the habits of American society.
He is the average American man, low educated and power loving police officer, who checks  Kendall Jenner's Instagram first thing in the morning thinking that she is feminist because she is washing the dish.
I think that is the meaning.
Thank you all


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Gioia80 said:


> "che femminista"


Non riesco a vedere il nesso tra "femminista" e " sensibile alle questioni sociali "


----------



## Rabbo

"Woke" is being increasingly used in UK as a rather derogatory term, especially by some of the press, to describe somebody who is  excessively  politically correct and jumping on the band waggon of  every trendy "cause" and being  very keen to show off their "wokeness". and therefore their obvious moral superiority. Becoming a rather sneering sort of word.


----------



## tsoapm

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non riesco a vedere il nesso tra "femminista" e " sensibile alle questioni sociali "


It isn't there inherently, but if we're talking about stilettos and dish gloves, as in this case, that's the assumption I'd make here.


----------



## Pietruzzo

My try "Si lava i denti con tacchi a spillo e un guanto da cucina: che donna all'avanguardia..."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> My try "Si lava i denti con tacchi a spillo e un guanto da cucina: che donna all'avanguardia..."


  

I think that, in Italian, this makes more sense, even if it's not a literal translation. 
"donna all'avanguardia" has a clear and objective meaning, while "femminista" is more subjective.


----------



## elroy

I have no idea what the original is trying to say.  I don’t see how “woke” fits here.  It doesn’t make any sense to me!


----------



## theartichoke

elroy said:


> I have no idea what the original is trying to say.  I don’t see how “woke” fits here.  It doesn’t make any sense to me!



The only thing I know about Kendall Jenner is the kerfuffle from a few years ago about her Pepsi ad getting pulled for appropriating the BLM movement. 'We missed the mark': Pepsi pulls ad featuring Kendall Jenner after controversy
That, however, was presumably enough to get her mocked for life about having pretensions to being "woke." The point in the original seems to be  no more than someone responding to a picture of KJ doing something ludicrous (or sexy, or both, who knows?) with the usual mockery: "oh, look what an activist she is!"


----------



## elroy

Thanks for the information! 





theartichoke said:


> The point in the original seems to be no more than someone responding to a picture of KJ doing something ludicrous (or sexy, or both, who knows?) with the usual mockery.


 In my view, that doesn’t make sense.  You can brush your teeth in stilettos and a dish glove and still be very woke.  The comment is a total non sequitur.


----------



## tsoapm

elroy said:


> You can brush your teeth in stilettos and a dish glove and still be very woke.


I agree entirely, but I can imagine a person thinking differently easily enough.


----------



## Pietruzzo

elroy said:


> You can brush your teeth in stilettos and a dish glove and still be very woke.


I guess that stuff fits better into the "sexy housewife" cliché.


----------



## elroy

And a sexy housewife can’t be woke?


----------



## tsoapm

Again, I think they can. But it might raise questions. Who's she being sexy for? Who's she doing the housework for? I don't want to overdo my explanation because it seems to me that the risk of straying off topic is very high. But I hope that clarifies my reading a little.


----------



## elroy

tsoapm said:


> Who's she being sexy for? Who's she doing the housework for?


 I don’t see what any of this has to do with being woke.


----------



## lentulax

elroy said:


> And a sexy housewife can’t be woke?



The protagonista of this cartone animato volgare perhaps shouldn't be credited with too great an ability to see beyond stereotypes, to think in a very nuanced way about sexism, feminism, racism, etc. - and it's quite possible that the script-writer is not above getting a cheap laugh from an easy target.


----------

